# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi không boot được từ CD-ROM đẻ cài win xp

## susason

máy tính của em mới thay ổ cd-rom mới. cho đĩa cd vào vẫn đọc bình thường nhưng khi cho đĩa win xp vào để cài thì máy lại không khởi động được tu cd-rom: khong hiện ra dòng chữ "press any key to boot from cd..." mà khởi động như bình thường( vì win vẫn chưa bị hỏng mà) em dã vào bios cài đặt first boot là cdrom rồi nhưng không được. bác nào đã gặp truòng hợp này xin chỉ giáo. thanks!!

----------


## quanganhaq

do đĩa cài bị lỗi đấy, nobita dùng cái đĩa khác xem.

----------


## mallboro

*khong phai*




> do đĩa cài bị lỗi đấy, nobita dùng cái đĩa khác xem.


không phải. em cũng tường là lỗi tại đĩa nên mang đĩa cho vào máy khác. kết quả là đĩa vẫn bình thường. hix , không hiểu tại sao nữa.

----------


## nhilangdinh

o cdrom co van de. ban thu thao cap du lieu o cdrom ra rui gan lai xem sao. co gi dau cam chua chac.

----------

